

Real money betting game Cordial Minuet is out now – Win real gold in contest - jere
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-05-05-real-money-betting-game-cordial-minuet-is-out-now

======
jere
The game just launched. I know quite a bit about it (having won $1500), so
feel free to ask me anything.

